

Traditional Japanese Art Created Using Excel Spreadsheets - stevewillows
http://www.psfk.com/2013/05/japanese-prints-excel.html

======
jvzr
I was disappointed. I expected the guy to tweak the columns's width and rows's
height to make an array of "pixels" and then fill each one with a color (thus
making an image).

Instead, he _merely_ uses the drawing tools of Excel to make his art. Still
pretty cool though :)

~~~
user24
On the contrary, I was quite interested to see that this wasn't yet another
excel-as-pixel-art project and that he was leveraging the better drawing tools
in excel to achieve his goal.

------
kfk
Let me say it, lately I have been working more with SAP and I have to take
back a lot of the hate for Excel. SAP is much worst. Very reliable, but hell
it makes you waste a lot of time.

------
post_break
I remember a few years ago a guy wrote a 5.1 and 7.1 surround sound
application that used Excel. I wish I could find it. Supposedly excel has very
good uses other than spreadsheets.

~~~
wikwocket
Excel is very powerful as a general-purpose tool. In addition to all the
calculation systems built-in and easy-to-use, the "UI" (the grids and cells
and chart/drawing tools) is extremely customizable, and VBA lets you do
basically anything. It's the non-techie's IDE.

This is what makes it so useful for business users, so hard for any other
spreadsheet app to unseat, and so notorious among hackers (who often have to
troubleshoot or replace complicated mega-workbooks)!

------
codereflection
I feel bad for the guy who's asked to take these Excel spreadsheets and turn
them into a production app. #EnterpriseLife

But in all seriousness, the artwork is fantastic.

------
guyzero
I'm honestly surprised that Excel can handle that many drawing elements
without bogging down. The paintings look very complex.

~~~
vanderZwan
Is Excel drawing rasterized or vectorized? I'm quite curious what the drawing
tools of Excel are now, and also if he uses a mouse.

